# Test rode and OHM.



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Test rode an OHM/bionix 500 watt pedal assist. Rear hub motor. Full assist got me up to 26 mph fast on a dirt road, Scary fast like out of control. The 25% assist was better. Full off, the bike was a dog, heavy and heavy. Not my cup of tea, plus illegal on most of MA trails. Can't see how they would work well on my local trails, lots of rocks, roots and logs. How does one loft a front wheel on a 52 lb bike to get over that stuff? Seems like they would be great for commuting. For those interested.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Not a big fan of the Bionix system personally. I got a school teacher friend an older OHM with the 350w and it works just right for him to get to his job which is only about 3 miles away but uphill 75% of the way, without getting worked up about it. But it will not take any sustained uphill or headwind travel without whimpering and the battery charge deleting faster than you would like.

Not a fan of rear hub motors either but that is just a matter of personal preference. I think you are right that bikes like that are good commuters and that is a good thing because that is what e bikes should be used for, car replacement, not a recreational crutch.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Rode one around the "hamster wheel" test track at Interbike too and it was the usual blast. Wish they were represented at the dirt demo since the trails at Bootleg Canyon would have been a nice venue to test their utility in that milieu.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I own a Spesh Turbo S rear hub road bike. It's fun exploring roads and long days in the saddle, but no way would I want a rear hub on a emtb. Sorry Bigwheel, the Levo is not a "crutch!" Dammit bro!


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Hey, my e-MTB isn't a crutch, it's a whole hospital; who cares?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

fos'l said:


> Hey, my e-MTB isn't a crutch, it's a whole hospital; who cares?


Right! I used to ride Moto and shattered both heels pinned and plated. Can't ride Moto and biking really helps my arthritis being low impact and loosens my Achilles tendon. Mtbing in general is my substitute rush. NO, that's not why I bought a Levo!


----------



## e-wa (May 4, 2008)

Gutch, you must have over jumped something big. Buddy of mine did the same on a 100 footer.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah, well not over jumped, but had to bail in the air and unfortunately landed feet first in the face of the next double - double and my feet exploded. Couldn't tuck and roll on the face! Could always be worse though, I'm very fortunate. I feel for your buddy, even Alpinestar tech 10 won't protect you if you slam hard enough.


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

Hub-based motor and only 50NM of torque ... of course it rides like a pig on the trails. Gotta go with a mid-mount and more torque, like Bosch Performance CX. Huge difference.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Probably my only test ride. Not really my cup of tea, plus illegal almost everywhere I pedal. I prefer the rewards of my own power. Just wanted to try it once. Once. Might consider in the future for commuting, But 3-4 K? Just get a really nice mt bike.


----------

